# Wer fährt ein Keiler XA???



## entlebucher (4. Mai 2008)

Als treuer Schweinetreiber spinne ich mal wieder an einem neuen Rahmen herum.
Meine 4 Jahre alte Hardride hat zwar den täglichen Alpeneinsatz mit Schlamm und Schnee sehr gut überstanden, und nur optisch gelitten.
Jetzt bin ich aber heiss auf was neues.

Fährt jemand von euch den Keiler XA?
Wie sind die Erfahrungen damit?
Mir geht es weniger um den satten Federweg, sondern vielmehr um den tiefen Schwerpunkt.

Danke im voraus


----------



## Anges (6. Mai 2008)

also ich wuerde mich auch sehr fuer den rahmen interessieren, wobei der preis leider verdammt hoch ist. meine hardride fr hat neu nichteinmal die haelfte gekostet!
trotzdem bin ich von dem teil echt angetan. mal sehen obs ende des jahres wirklich nen nachfolger fuer meine wildsau gibt. 

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (6. Mai 2008)

Genau, leg Dir das Teil mal zu damit ich es bei einer gemeinsamen Tour mal testen kann  

Wenigstens einer hat den schon in kleiner Abwandlung und hat hier auch Bilder gepostet. Erinner mich leider nimmer an den Benutzernamen.


----------



## Split (6. Mai 2008)

Kompostman, hatte doch einen Keiler mit einer Totem bzw danch mit einer Mz 66. 
Fragt ihn doch mal


----------



## Frorider Ben (7. Mai 2008)

Warum fragt ihr nicht mal Jürgen, er hat doch selber mit nem Keiler XA ne tour in den Alpen gemacht. Nur da war der Name noch net bekannt
http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/news/Fett%20ueber%20die%20Alpen.html


----------



## Split (8. Mai 2008)

ja oder so, hatte ich schon vergessen.
Mischling hieß es ja mal


----------



## Loki87 (9. Mai 2008)

ja, den hersteller eines bikes zu fragen ob es gut is macht natürlich super sinn


----------



## Maui (10. Mai 2008)

also ich hab den jue gefragt auch wenn das nicht representative ist. er fands supi. die tour und die function des frames. mit der gabel hat ernicht soviel glueck.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (10. Mai 2008)

Loki87 schrieb:


> ja, den hersteller eines bikes zu fragen ob es gut is macht natürlich super sinn



normal ists hirnlos, haste recht. aber wir reden von Jü.
Jü ist spitze und ehrlich. der rät dir auch mal von was ab, wenns nicht das ist was du suchst.


----------



## Frorider Ben (12. Mai 2008)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> normal ists hirnlos, haste recht. aber wir reden von Jü.
> Jü ist spitze und ehrlich. der rät dir auch mal von was ab, wenns nicht das ist was du suchst.



genau so ist es, deswegen hab ich es ja geschrieben, Jü ist nicht einer der jemanden unbedingt was andrehen muss, sondern eine sehr gut berät ob es was für ihn wäre oder nicht.


----------



## entlebucher (13. Mai 2008)

bevor man sich die Finger wund schreibt über Themen, die hier NICHT GEFRAGT sind...

Hab mit Jürgen geschrieben, und der hat grosse Geduld bewiesen, und eine Unmenge von Fragen beantwortet.

Also sein XA hat er mit 16,5 kg aufgebaut. Wobei das Rahmengewicht von 3,45kg vom Prototyp nicht in Serie geht. Da baut er es der sicherheit halber mit 3,8kg.

Gewicht bezieht sich auf Grösse M ohne Lack.

Jürgen war so freundlich und hat mir Kontakt zu einem netten XA Fahrer aufgebaut, der genauso geduldig meine Fragen beantwortet.
Dieser Fahrer hat seine XA mit Fox40 (!!!) auf 17,4kg gebracht! Beachtliche Leistung!  

Ich werde ihn fragen ob ich die Teileliste dann hier veröffentlichen darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (17. Mai 2008)

So, jetzt hab ich wieder meinen Internetzugang und kann auch mal was dazu sagen.

Ich habe mir ja bereits im letzten Jahr einen Keiler vom Jürgen schweißen lassen. Ich bin ihn vorher mit einer 66er und Totem gefahren und habe jetzt eine 888er drin. Mit dem schweren LRS bin ich zur Zeit bei 19,4 kg, mit konsequentem Schwerbau.

Ich habe ihn mal mit dem DT 2350 LRS und Syntace Teilen aufgebaut und bin so auch auf Tour gewesen. In Sachen uphill muss man gegenüber einem Enduro einfach ein paar Abstriche machen, dass dürfte klar sein, allerdings fährt sich die Sau durch durch den tief hängenden Dämpfer im"Streitwagen" angenehm ausbalanciert und mit der Tretlagerfreiheit bügelt man schon so einiges weg. Die Orientierung ist halt bergab.

Ich würde allerdings für einen FR/Tour Aufbau einen Dämpfer mit Plattform empfehlen, da dies das bergauffahren angenehmer macht.

Gruß

Alex


----------

